# Garrison Stove Works



## blackdog1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone know anything about thsi company?

Have a Model Two wood stove manufactured in 1980 that appears to be in good shape, no visible cracks, etc...

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/7516dd5ec5067306a972a6a5c9648524/

Any reason I would not want to use it in my fireplace?

Would be set in fireplace attached to an brick outside chimney with a clay lined flue...do you think I should run a standard stainless steel liner or an instulated one or dont worry about either?

Stove would be used a backup heat.

Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Jan 10, 2012)

I've never seen one in the flesh, but from what I've read they made a decent pre-EPA heater. It won't be as efficient as a modern stove, but for a backup, it should suffice. For an exterior flue you should insulate the liner.  Is your stove the large model with the 8" flue or a smaller model with the 6" flue. That may affect the liner options due to the chimney tile size.


----------



## blackdog1 (Jan 10, 2012)

It is one of the smaller ones, model Two with 6" flue.

Chimney flue is in ok shape but I was reading about only running pipe up into flue vs. all the way up the chimney so i was thinking only ss liner but are you suggesting a lined vent pipe for better insulation which may improve performance or is there a safety issue?


----------



## begreen (Jan 10, 2012)

Both safety and performance. Be sure to have the chimney cleaned first before lining.


----------



## rkshed (Jan 22, 2012)

I installed my Garrison II this fall and my furnace has only kicked on when the temp hit 0. I figure about 4 gallons of oil has been burned so far. It's run pretty close to contantly since November. Our brick chimney has an 8" SS liner and I ran 6" Galv to the bend, then SS to the stove. 
Great heat and cheap!


----------



## Oldhippie (Jan 25, 2012)

I've got a Garrison I which is the larger of the 3 models they made. They are all designed the same, an elongated Octogonal cold rolled steel body with two cast iron doors and a complete soapstone brick floor and side liners. There is a baffle system to route the smoke exhaust out to the rear exit. Two air inlets on the top rear corners of the stove route incoming air into the rear bottom of the box. 

An extra for these stoves was a functional and decorative soapstone top. 

I see a lot of fundamental techniques in this stoves that are still used in the high tech stoves of today. Extensive use of soapstone, a baffle system and routing air down toward the rear of the stove.

My Garrison I, although not extremely efficient, will heat my entire home 1800 sqft home even down to the -20'F days we get in New England. 

It cruises nicely with a clean burn at a 350'F top temp, with the soapstone top. It would be prolly 450'F on the steel.

Great stove. The II prolly won't go all night, but it may.  it will certainly keep a few rooms warm for you.


----------



## rkshed (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, so far I have been able to pull 9 hrs out of a full load of wood. Only hot coals left but a piece of Birch bark and some wood, it firs right up again.
I can't imagine a reason for updating the stove unless is cracks.


----------



## Oldhippie (Feb 8, 2012)

rkshed said:
			
		

> Well, so far I have been able to pull 9 hrs out of a full load of wood. Only hot coals left but a piece of Birch bark and some wood, it firs right up again.
> I can't imagine a reason for updating the stove unless is cracks.



Well, you'll get more heat for the same amount of wood out of a new one, and you will get just as long a burn. But you'll be a lot poorer doing it, and given the cost of some of these stove you can burn more wood and still be on the plus side.

If it's keeping you warm and getting you the heat you need then keep going. It will last forever, I've been burning mine every winter since 79, about 3 cord a year riught hear in the Monadnock Region.


----------



## rkshed (Feb 8, 2012)

Steve,
I'm getting my wood free up here too from CL. Just alot of labor. As you know, it's been pretty warm this winter and i've used about 2 cords so far for an 1100 sf ranch.
I hear theres a guy over in the Keene area that sells rebuilt, more modern stoves so I may take a spin out to see him some day.
I see that your doors are open on your Garrison. If I do that and use the screen, i'll smoke out the family. Any ideas of how I can fix this?


----------



## Oldhippie (Feb 8, 2012)

rkshed said:
			
		

> Steve,
> I'm getting my wood free up here too from CL. Just alot of labor. As you know, it's been pretty warm this winter and i've used about 2 cords so far for an 1100 sf ranch.
> I hear theres a guy over in the Keene area that sells rebuilt, more modern stoves so I may take a spin out to see him some day.
> I see that your doors are open on your Garrison. If I do that and use the screen, i'll smoke out the family. Any ideas of how I can fix this?



Make sure you have a strong draft.

With these stoves, that they call smoke dragons, there is a tendency to burn them low temps to get long burns. That will build a lot of creosote in the chimney and flue pipe. First thing to be suspicious of is do you have a clean flue pipe, especially at the exit of the stove and at the entrance to the chimney where there at 90 degree bends. 

Also, I have a 2 story chimney cape cod house and center of the house chimney, with 1 story you may not have as strong a draft. Is the chimney on an outside wall? 

Even with me it has to be a cold day for a strong draft, or some smoke comes comes into the room. But not on a real cold day, with a hot fire and dry wood.


----------



## coaly (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's some company history asked for by the OP;

Roger Smith who made small machine parts is listed as the company owner in Claremont NH. Opened a western plant in '79 in this article; *Stove Builders Can't Keep Up With Demand*
http://news.google.com/newspapers?i...AIBAJ&pg=1752,5803657&dq=garrison+stove&hl=en

Vice President Robert McCredie; *The Wood Stove Is On Way Back*
http://news.google.com/newspapers?i...AAIBAJ&pg=3068,411761&dq=garrison+stove&hl=en

3 sizes, all UL listed, with 20 year guarantee;
http://news.google.com/newspapers?i...AIBAJ&pg=2662,6728648&dq=garrison+stove&hl=en

Model designations given as 1-9 in Roman Numerals does not mention a V in this ad (or others found); *Now You Know Better*
http://news.google.com/newspapers?i...AIBAJ&pg=5386,1184385&dq=garrison+stove&hl=en

Constructed a new plant in 1980 that wasn't used by this May 1981 news article due to financial troubles along with Fisher and All Nighter;
http://news.google.com/newspapers?i...AIBAJ&pg=1282,2624211&dq=garrison+stove&hl=en

The "Now You Know Better Line" stuck, here's an ad still using it in 1983;
http://news.google.com/newspapers?i...AIBAJ&pg=4289,1803329&dq=garrison+stove&hl=en


----------



## blackdog1 (Feb 10, 2012)

That's great info...thanks a lot!
I searched quite a bit online and could not find any of that, your good.


----------



## coaly (Feb 10, 2012)

Search with Google News. Then hit Archives. You can specify dates to avoid articles before and after the time period you're searching. Once you get names and factory addresses, you can use those to search and find the building with Google Maps, or current info on the owners with other websites. Links to newspapers can change or be dropped by Google, so if you find an article you want, use "Print Screen" next to F12 to save in a Word Program like "Paint". These can be uploaded and hosted elsewhere and embedded into the forum.


----------



## DieselEngineer (Feb 20, 2012)

rkshed said:
			
		

> Steve,
> I'm getting my wood free up here too from CL. Just alot of labor. As you know, it's been pretty warm this winter and i've used about 2 cords so far for an 1100 sf ranch.
> I hear theres a guy over in the Keene area that sells rebuilt, more modern stoves so I may take a spin out to see him some day.
> I see that your doors are open on your Garrison. If I do that and use the screen, i'll smoke out the family. Any ideas of how I can fix this?



I have a Garrison II in my workshop.  I've found that when I want to leave the front doors open, I need to shut the rear dampers.  Having the dampers and the doors open short-circuits the draft, I think.

Disclaimer - NOT an expert by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Oldhippie (Feb 20, 2012)

DieselEngineer said:
			
		

> rkshed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely got to shut the rear inlets, (dampers)... what surprises me is how much heat the thing still radiates that way.


----------



## MaseMans (Oct 27, 2018)

I have a Garrison 1 and have been looking for a screen.  Apparently screens were sold with them so you can leave the doors open and have a view o the fire.  Do you know if anyone still has these around or something that works good as a replacement?

Thank you,
Mason


----------



## Helen C (Apr 21, 2019)

MaseMans said:


> I have a Garrison 1 and have been looking for a screen.  Apparently screens were sold with them so you can leave the doors open and have a view o the fire.  Do you know if anyone still has these around or something that works good as a replacement?
> 
> Thank you,
> Mason



Did anyone ever help you find a screen? I have a Garrison 1 but it's in the garage now, so I would be glad to try to get this screen to you for the cost of shipping and packaging. I got it through a company in New Hampshire. Think it was around 100 bucks.


----------

